# Got a little break from painting houses last week



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Did a Mezzanine last week. All surfaces were wiped down and cleaned with Simple Green "Degreaser" (stuff works great) Bare metal was primed with Sherwin-Williams "Kem-Kromik" and all steel was finished with two coats of Sherwin-Williams "Sher-Kem" High Gloss.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Love jobs like that. Looks great!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Gabe. It was a nice break in familiar territory since most my experience is commercial with some light industrial, so it was right up my alley. The customer was great about making sure nothing was in my way and gave me access to their lift so I wouldnt have to rent one. They were quite pleased with my work and will be moving in to their own building in a couple years when their lease ends giving me an oppurtunity to bid the new building when it gets built. Anyway, the timing was perfect last week between the rain and a slow start as I begin my 2nd season in business. Monday its on to complete interior repaint on 3000 sq ft home.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Thanks Gabe. It was a nice break in familiar territory since most my experience is commercial with some light industrial, so it was right up my alley. The customer was great about making sure nothing was in my way and gave me access to their lift so I wouldnt have to rent one. They were quite pleased with my work and will be moving in to their own building in a couple years when their lease ends giving me an oppurtunity to bid the new building when it gets built. Anyway, the timing was perfect last week between the rain and a slow start as I begin my 2nd season in business. Monday its on to complete interior repaint on 3000 sq ft home.


That's just how you want them to go. Keep it up.:thumbsup: Couple years ago I did a commercial job - 36 individual hair-dressing studios in a single building. Drywall repairs, all new fixtures and cabinetry, the works. It was a mid-Nov thru mid-Feb job so it kept everyone busy through what could have been a slow period. The nice thing was that I was able to pull employees from it for regular work. That job turned into quite a few residential jobs from both owners of the studios and their customers.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have no experience in this kind of work, so my question could be elementary... 

Did you brush and roll the whole job?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have no experience in this kind of work, so my question could be elementary...
> 
> Did you brush and roll the whole job?


Yes, I rolled everything. Didnt hardly pick up a brush except to cut in the skirts on the stairs and a couple of tight spots.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I really like the transformation. A job more than "WELL DONE"! Keep it up neighbor!


----------



## davewill0001 (May 15, 2011)

Wow, it looks great. good as new. that's a lot of work too right? The glossy look is also great.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

nice stuff Mike nothing like a well rounded pro:thumbsup:


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

How many labor hrs did it take?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> How many labor hrs did it take?


Degrease, sand, prime bare steel, and two coats......48 hrs


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Degrease, sand, prime bare steel, and two coats......48 hrs


Thanks, it's good to get a frame of reference for stuff like that. Totally out of my range of experience!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> Thanks, it's good to get a frame of reference for stuff like that. Totally out of my range of experience!


 I doubt too many guys would have done that one in 48 hrs. I've painted my share of steel over the years.


----------

